# DNP Question Water Weight



## Lucky5331 (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope that I have not created this multiple time. Does the water retention affect scale weight. Should I see the scale weight decreasing everyday? or will the weight loss show up when the visible changes do 5-7 days after ceasing DNP and water renormalizes


----------



## Lucky5331 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

the water retention is impossible to judge since you have zero glycogen stores. if you drop to a weight, after stopping water will reduce your weight further, but at the same time refilling the muscles adds on the weight. so after 7 days stopping you will lose water and look leaner but flat, then once you carb up you will regain a fair bit of weight and the muscle volume will give the true BF% result


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Lucky5331 said:


> I hope that I have not created this multiple time. Does the water retention affect scale weight. Should I see the scale weight decreasing everyday? or will the weight loss show up when the visible changes do 5-7 days after ceasing DNP and water renormalizes


Like was said above, dnp makes the scale and mirror very hard to judge when using it. It depletes the glycogen making your muscle look smaller and softer, you also hold water under the skin further adding to making you look like crap. My face also gets super bloated when on it. Give it a good week after your last dose before you start looking for results in the mirror and the scale. If uve been eating at a calorie defecit then you have definitely lost fat, be patient and the results will become apparent all of a sudden.


----------



## Lucky5331 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks...I seem to tolerate DNP fairly well. When used previously i really got caught caught up in the carb cravings and my diet went out the window. This time my over all calories are at a deficit. carbs are up from normal diet. Fat consumption down. When people site loses of 10 lbs that is after carb up?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Lucky5331 said:


> Thanks...I seem to tolerate DNP fairly well. When used previously i really got caught caught up in the carb cravings and my diet went out the window. This time my over all calories are at a deficit. carbs are up from normal diet. Fat consumption down. When people site loses of 10 lbs that is after carb up?


Most logs of dnp never have any pics so I would take the results with a pinch of salt. There is a few however where the pics show great progress In a short period of time, and the common thing being they have all stuck to a calorie deficit and hard training. dnp increases the amount of calories you burn so if u know your normal maintenance, your dnp dose (to calculate metabolism increase %), you can calculate your deficit and estimate your results. Other than that I'm not sure what u want to hear?


----------



## Lucky5331 (Mar 7, 2014)

I am good I appreciate the input. I think I just over explained myself. My main question has been answered for sure...Thanks


----------

